# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Opentour Campuchia, đại lý xe Bus đi Campuchia hàng ngày

## huynhthi

*Opentour – tuyến liên vận quốc tế Sài Gòn  – Campuchia.**I. Lộ Trình*:
*TPHCM - PHNOM PENH - SIEM RIEP:*Khởi hành 07 chuyến mỗi ngày từ *TPHCM đi PHNOM PENH* và ngược lại. Lộ trình và các trạm đón khách ngay trung tâm thành phố với điểm xuất bến chính tại văn phòng chính của trung tâm liên vận quốc tế
Hiện nay, đối với tuyến liên vận Quốc Tế *Việt Nam - Cambodia* chúng tôi đã đưa vào phục vụ dòng xe Hyundai 43 chổ hiện đại, tiện nghi và sang trọng bậc nhất tại Việt Nam. Dịch vụ chất lượng hoàn hảo với phương châm phục vụ: An toàn – tận tình – chuyên nghiệp.
*II. Thời Gian xuất bến:*
_Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Phnôm Pênh_06:45am; 07:45am; 08:30am; 10:30am; 11:30am; 13:30pm;  15:00pm; 12:30pm 
*Giá vé 10$ /1khách*
_Phnôm Pênh - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh_06:45am; 07:45am; 08:30am; 10:30am; 11:30am; 13:30pm; 15:00pm; 12: 30pm 
*Giá vé 10$ /1khách*
*Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Siêm Reap - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh*06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am        *Giá vé 18$/1khách*
_Tp.Hồ Chi Minh - Sihanouk Ville - Tp.Hồ Chi Minh_06:45am ; 08:00am = 06:45am ; 08:00am      *Giá vé 18$/1khách*
*III. Tổng đài đặt vé:*
*Tại Hồ Chí Minh:*
40/2 Bùi Viện, P.Phạm Ngũ Lão St, Quận 1, Tp.HCM   ĐT : 08-66846427  --  08-62746427;
*hotline: 090 2341 540*http://ractravel.weebly.com
Email: quachngan_tg@yahoo.com *IV. GIÁ VÉ:
1) TPHCM – PHNOMPENH - TPHCM*
Một lượt: 10 USD (*210.000 VNĐ*)
Khứ Hồi: 18 USD (*360.000 VNĐ*)
_ PHNOM PENH – SIEM REAP – PHNOM PENH: 8 USD/VÉ/ lượt._Giá vé không bao gồm chi phí Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia)
Visa: Nhân viên sẽ giúp khách làm tờ khai hải quan tại cửa khẩu.
*Chi phí visa: Nhập cảnh Campuchia: 25 USD/pax.* 
(Miễn Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia đối với khách Quốc tịch Việt Nam)
*2)* *Dịch Vụ:*
Phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, tiện nghi sang trọng với dòng xe Hyundai Limousine 43 chổ.
Phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực du lịch dich vụ.
Điểm dừng chân sạch sẽ, ân cần.
Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch chữa dưỡng bệnh, du lịch trọn gói, hội nghị khách hàng, teambuilding...
Chất lượng vượt trội, nhiều ưu đãi dành cho các nhóm khách, công ty, gia đình.
Chuyên cho thuê xe Du Lịch chất lượng cao ...
*Đặt phòng Khách sạn và trung chuyển miễn phí.*

----------

